# Hospital referral



## tabbicles (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi there just wondered how quick your booking in appt was? I went to the doctors last Monday and still not heard. Was really hoping for an early scan like last time. I will give it until Monday when I am 8 weeks then call the hospital. As high risk I'd have thought they'd be a lot quicker but maybe they are busier now. Other than that ms really kicking in


----------



## Cleo (Mar 13, 2014)

tabbicles said:


> Hi there just wondered how quick your booking in appt was? I went to the doctors last Monday and still not heard. Was really hoping for an early scan like last time. I will give it until Monday when I am 8 weeks then call the hospital. As high risk I'd have thought they'd be a lot quicker but maybe they are busier now. Other than that ms really kicking in



hi 
I found out I was pregnant at 4+1 and got a booking appointment with midwife at 5 weeks and started seeing the obs and endo at 6 weeks.    I wasn't entitled to any scans until the standard 12 week scan.  As it happened I had a few issues with early pregnancy bleeding so had internal scans at 7 and 9 weeks due to the bleeding not due to me being High risk.
Think they should have seen you by now so good idea to call.  Good luck with it all ! X


----------



## tabbicles (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok so hospital were as useful as a chocolate teapot and said booking in will be done at 11 weeks but they might prioritise me based on my notes after I pushed it. Not expecting miracles. But my Gp was great, we spoke on the phone and he called straight back having booked me an early scan at the epu on Tuesday. I make it 8 weeks 2 days then. Now I'm scared they won't find Anything even though I am mega bloated and feeling sick etc! Never happy ey!? X


----------



## newbs (Mar 18, 2014)

I would have thought you should see the diabetic antenatal team before 11 weeks, you certainly do down in this part of the country.  I was booked in with the team at 6 weeks for both.  I had 7 weeks scans with both but due to other concerns, rather than my diabetes.  Can you not ring the diabetic antenatal clinic direct?


----------



## tabbicles (Mar 24, 2014)

So maternity receptionist called me today and sounded hurried, like she had only just realised I'm type 1, anyway she booked me in straight away for the diabetic clinic which is every 2 weeks from now and she will book booking in and scan this week so finally feel looked after! I've been noting all my blood sugars and trying to adjust the best I can on my own in the meantime. I'm 9 weeks now according to lmp but scan put me back 4 days (hope it catchs up!) xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad to hear you are getting the attention you need


----------

